# Amelia had a sleepover



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

As some of you know from another thread, I've been dating a great guy for a couple of months and he loves all three of my pets. Mark has been wanting me to sleep at his place for awhile and he has been encouraging me to bring the pets. I knew the dogs would be fine but I was a bit worried about how my cat, Amelia, would respond to a new environment. We tried it out last night and Amelia was phenomenal! She acted like she owned the place within about five minutes of walking in. There was no crouching or slinking around the floor, just curiosity over the new environment. What a successful visit we had!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm glad it worked for you, that's pretty remarkable. I presume Mark doesn't have cats or dogs of his own, for that would surely change how things went!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

No, Mark doesn't have any pets. His last dog passed away not too long ago. He loves to have my "kids" around. I'm still amazed at how relaxed Amelia was. She played, purred and slept with us on the bed. It was a full bed with two people, two dogs and Amelia!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that's great Amelia was so relaxed. Sounds like a great guy too to want you to bring the whole family


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh Jenny he really is a sweetheart! He was absolutely thrilled that my babies felt so at home there. Mark is always super about including them.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's lovely


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

A good way to interview a person is through your pets. Sounds like they approve!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

That's amazing DebS  lovely to hear that! He sounds like a keeper  

P.S Amelia has grown so much! Beautiful girl <3


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea! What an adorable picture that you posted


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is absolutely fantastic, I am so happy for you! I feel like pets, cats especially, get vibes from new people. They KNOW whether someone is a "cat person" or not, and if they feel like they are, they generally feel very comfortable around them. It sounds like the guy you're seeing is definitely a good person in your pet's eyes! 

Also, that picture of Amelia is precious. She has grown to be SUCH a beauty! <3


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia thanks everyone for the compliments on her picture! She is growing up to be a beauty. At almost eight months old, she weighs 7.25 pounds. Amelia keeps me and Mark laughing with her antics. She still torments the dogs, but I'm better about anticipating this and separating them when she is wound up.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Amelia has such amazing facial markings... like they blend and contrast at the same time, its awesome


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, Claiken! I agree that her facial markings are really unique and interesting. I love to stare at her little face!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm so glad that things are going well with Mark! He is definitely a keeper - and apparently Miss Amelia thinks so too...  She is just adorable!


----------



## ashlyn_sear (Nov 11, 2015)

*so adorable!*

she's an absolutely precise girl!
not to mention that she looks just like my Sheila. :wiggle


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Amelia's growing up to be a fine, gorgeous tabby!!

I miss seeing her cute little bow or flower on her! I don't know how she lets those alone, Deb. My two? Seriously, the bells that come with the collars are literally bitten and distorted so much that it no longer makes any noise! :shock:


----------

